# 12/13 - 12/18 Flounder Report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/13 - 12/18 report*
My last 4 trips have been good, with limits of flounder each night, along with a few bonus drum and sheepshead. The flounder limit went back to 5 fish per person on the 15th, and we were able to capitalize on it, with solid numbers of fish holding on the flats. The recent cold front shut me down for 2 nights, but it was game-on for big flounder tonight with low tides, cold temps in the mid-30's, and super clear water. Moving forward, the fishing success is going to depend largely on the weather each night, and the gigging should remain steady between cold fronts.

It's not to late to get a Christmas Gift for the flounder lover in your family. I offer Gift Certificates in any amount, just call and ask...

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
January: 6, 20-24, 26-30
February: 3-7, 9-28
March: 1-5, 7-15, 17, 18, 21-27, 29-31
April: 1-3, 5-10 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19-29*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

